# Cringe Factor



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

This fellow does some nice work but the reason I posted this is because of the way he works so carelessly. My stars it was hard to watch this, the hair stood up on my arms.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I knew a guy who ran boards through a jointer with his hand flat on top of them. A board had a knot and it shattered, letting his hand go into the blades.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What do you see BigJim, in his technique? When you have time. I'm a noob.

The only thing I can see is possible high blood pressure and possible lung disease. 
i didn't see any major scars.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

In the first 2 min he is running rough boards through the table saw to size them. A couple of times its evident the board is binding the blade, one time he has to flip the board and go from the other end. Then he starts jointing the boards, and the table saw blade is 2” above the table, spinning, no guard of any kind.

Edit. No guard on the miter saw. The slot in the saw table has been wallowed out, allowing the small branches to fall in. Free-handing the taper on the legs. Almost no use of a push stick.


----------



## flyingron (Dec 15, 2020)

Yep, everything is fine as long as things work normally. Nearly every story I've heard of people coming in contact with the blades on table saws has been because there was a kickback or other unexpected event, not just people not realizing they're running their hand in the path of the blade. I've got a saw stop and still use the riving knife and guards.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> What do you see BigJim, in his technique? When you have time. I'm a noob.
> 
> The only thing I can see is possible high blood pressure and possible lung disease.
> i didn't see any major scars.


Nik, pushing that material through a saw with no fence is inviting a kickback and very possible a bad cut. Notice on the other side of that saw blade is a jointer running just inches from his hand also. Gives me goose bumps thinking about it. I saw a fellow cut his thumb totally off one time being careless like that fellow in the video is doing.

Old Thomas, I can't even think about that fellow's hand going into the jointer, that would be worse than the table saw getting hold of the hand.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I watched the video and then counted my own fingers  That was terrible. No lower guard on the table saw blade, short run off table to the right, joiner blade running off the same axle, inches away from his hand. Then while he was joining, the saw blade was not lowered and he ran the wood right over the joiner blades with the saw spinning.


----------



## JKeefe (Jan 4, 2013)

Flip-flops caught my attention in this video, too. Not nearly as egregious as the table saw / jointer death combo...


----------

